# Hello from a vivaldi owner!



## arash (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi

I have been into coffee seriously for a few years now, a friend is mad about it and gave me his old La Spaziale vivaldi s1. Its had a bit of a hard life but seems quite solid and serviceable, the pump head was seized up so have removed it and ordered one off ebay, some one has had a go at bridging the reset able fuse with a resistor on the main PCB, my friend who's own machine had a similar fault recons it might be the triacs that have gone. I haven't had time to test them (half way through it started raining) but might just replace them with an SSR.

I am an electrical/electronic engineer by trade so I have a head start on him when it comes to fixing this stuff.

As for coffee I have roasted my own coffee on a heavy frying pan on the cooker!!! It didn't come out half bad, I used it in my aeropress and it was as good if not better than the shop bought beans, but I started with Ethiopian beans so they had no chance haha

Any way bit of a long intro...

Oh and I live in North London.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome, arash









I can see you being helpful with forum members' electronics questions!!


----------



## arash (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi MildredM,

Thanks for the welcome, yes I would be happy to help where I can.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi arash. Good to see another S1 owner on the forum.









I'm sure your electronics knowledge will come in useful.....

Let us know how you get on with the refurb.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Welcome Arash, always good to hear of machines being revived.

John


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Arash welcome


----------



## arash (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I will try and document the repair process with pictures and notes which may help some one out in the future.

Have a great day guys!

P.s is there a term for those really into coffee? In the cigar world we use brothers of the leaf, maybe we can use brethren of the bean?

Though I would prefer something unisex like crazy about creama or fanatical about fr...

Haha


----------

